# Brambleberry Shipping Sale



## Saponificarian (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello All. Brambleberry is currently running a $10 off shipping sale from now till September 7th. So go buy those fragrance oils you don't need :twisted: I just did. :headbanging:


----------



## Professor_Snape (Sep 20, 2017)

*Bramble Berry Shipping Sale*

Bramble Berry is a fine company, and I have purchased from them in the past.  Yes their shipping is a little steep, but for the most part their prices are good.  What I can't imagine is why it takes them *5 days to process a $60 order. Amazon would have processed the same order in 30 minutes or less.  I placed an order with Bramble Berry on 9/9/17, today is 9/19/17 I still have not received the order.  I guess loosing customers is not a concern of theirs.*


----------



## Saponificarian (Sep 20, 2017)

Professor_Snape said:


> Bramble Berry is a fine company, and I have purchased from them in the past.  Yes their shipping is a little steep, but for the most part their prices are good.  What I can't imagine is why it takes them *5 days to process a $60 order. Amazon would have processed the same order in 30 minutes or less.  I placed an order with Bramble Berry on 9/9/17, today is 9/19/17 I still have not received the order.  I guess loosing customers is not a concern of theirs.*


*

Aww! I apologize on behalf of Brambleberry. I am used to getting items weeks after I order for them because I have to ship all my orders through a courier in the US who then ships to me in Nigeria so I have learnt to plan ahead. 

I am sure its because of the sales (More orders coming in because of the sales with same number of staff = Order delays). To be fair though you can't compare Amazon to Brambleberry. Amazon is way way larger than BB and I dare to say the QC is better at BB too.*


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 20, 2017)

Professor_Snape said:


> I placed an order with Bramble Berry on 9/9/17, today is 9/19/17 I still have not received the order.  I guess loosing customers is not a concern of theirs.



Brambleberry is notoriously slow. Sometimes they're a week behind in orders, especially when there's a sale. If you go to the website there should be a banner along the top say what day's orders they're packing. It doesn't make the wait any easier but it does give you a time frame to consider


----------

